# My dog won't walk



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

My dog is 5 months old she is not afraid of the leash or collar every time I go to take her for a walk she just freezes and won't walk I wait for her to start walking then she does then stops again I take treats with her still doesn't work I even pick her up n carry her to bottom of street then try walk back home doesn't work either


----------



## Cbranham89 (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you have any other dogs


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Quit babying her. When you say it's time to walk, it's time to walk. When she decides to stop and act spoiled just keep walking she'll either walk or drag along but she'll get the message pretty quick. When she gets where she needs to be you can give her something.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah stop making it an option and make it a necessity. Walk before you feed so she learns I look forward to walks because she will get food.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Get a leash that you know she will chew. I call them house leashes. Put it on her all the time when she is not crated. In the house step on it, pick it up, walk around the house ect. Do it for about a week the. Start taking her for walks. When you do start walking actually walk make her come with when she gets to you treat her w/I stopping. Before long you will see she will start to walk for ya 

Best of luck


----------



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

How do I get her to walk, when she's on a leash she just stands there and freezes, if I pull her she drags on the ground and I stop as its not good for her growth development... I use treats and that doesn't even work


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What does she like? A ball? Bone? Squeak toy? Laser light? Something. But I like the idea above. Use the Leash 24x7 basically and once the house is good walking I mean she has to walk to get places, extend to outside. You don't carry her do you? When she was a younger puppy did you let her walk on her own? 

I don't understand what you mean by growth will be hindered by forcing her to walk? Don't choke your pup out. Keep her by your side, make the collar right under ears and hold the leash straight up not pulling forward but up. "Pull" your dog that way. Not choke or drag. 

Can you take a video maybe? Right now and I mean no disrespect I feel like you are a fur mommy who is scared to make your dog work lol. I want to see how and try and help. I dont want to assume and maybe something is wrong and a video could help. I am just being honest


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Get a leash that you know she will chew. I call them house leashes. Put it on her all the time when she is not crated. In the house step on it, pick it up, walk around the house ect. Do it for about a week the. Start taking her for walks. When you do start walking actually walk make her come with when she gets to you treat her w/I stopping. Before long you will see she will start to walk for ya
> 
> Best of luck


I agree. Let her know that the leash it not a bad thing. Use a high value treat. Pieces of chicken, turkey, cut up hot dog if food motivate. If toy motivated use her favorite toy and praise her for even baby steps. I would not carry she will learn you will carry her if she refuses to walk, and it's not easy when she becomes 40lbs plus.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun I train dogs everyday .. The simpler the better on a dog. 
Treats are treats to dogs .. In my treat pouch I have 3 kinds and the dogs get what they get. 
But allow that pup to just walk around with the leash so fear leaves and you win... 
Positive thinking, negative re-enforcement back to positive action .. Key to training


----------



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

I can maybe take a video on the weekend when I have my misses to record. She loves treats for everything else. Sitting, stay, come but walking she just doesn't like. Don't get me wrong she's not unable to walk or anything like Saturday night I took her for a walk to the end of street and she stopped every two steps and wouldn't budge then on the way back home she ran because she was going to a familiar place. I'm thinking she's just getting used to her surroundings, I watched ceaser millan videos and he said to pick the dog up and walk to your destination then let her walk home as she will feel more comftable walking to her home. But I tried that last night and she didn't do it so. I shall try the 24/7 leash in home thing and no she isn't ever picked up and carried


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like the puppy is training the master. She's digging this whole, "going on a walk without walking" thing. Lol.

I've never met a dog that didn't want to go on walks, just some that didn't like the leash at first. Does she hear or see other dogs?


----------



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

No she hasn't seen any dogs ATM on the walk and yes I baby her too much tonight I have been different with her,she knows how to sit stay come but this going for a walk thing it's just so negative on the way back home she kind of walks but walks side to side sniffing then stops walking for a little bit then starts walking again


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Deb. definitely keep the leash on her in the house and practice in the house. what has helped a lot when I have worked with dogs that do this is to give the leash a little tug forward and keep it up, they eventually get the point.  she has to learn that walk ing on a leash is not a scary thing, that you are the leader. Don't baby her and give in.


----------



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok will do. Thanks every1 for the advice ill be back in a week to tell how it goes


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There could be lots of factors we can't see. My suggestion is to find a puppy class, it will be good for many things including walking on leash. I disagree on a treat being a treat, Some dogs are not food motivated so a treat that is not high value will do nothing. Plus a boring treat like a milk bone is less value than chicken or a hot dog to some dogs. My working dogs don't care, they would eat a rock if I handed it to them! That's not the case for every dog so a higher value treat is going to be a plus.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

catchrcall said:


> Quit babying her. When you say it's time to walk, it's time to walk. When she decides to stop and act spoiled just keep walking she'll either walk or drag along but she'll get the message pretty quick. When she gets where she needs to be you can give her something.


lol

I like this answer!! I think the dog might be training the op..


----------



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok I'm back she can walk on leash now but only problem is that I took her to park over weekend she was going great for about 15 mins then she started to play up I had her on a long leash and I would call her back she would come back I praise her gave her treat every time. Then after 15 mins she just turnd back to her old self I was very stricked with her and I haven't been babying her u can make her sit stay lay and come here also go to bed

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Annabelle said:


> Ok I'm back she can walk on leash now but only problem is that I took her to park over weekend she was going great for about 15 mins then she started to play up I had her on a long leash and I would call her back she would come back I praise her gave her treat every time. Then after 15 mins she just turnd back to her old self I was very stricked with her and I haven't been babying her u can make her sit stay lay and come here also go to bed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Hun just stay positive. Everything takes time and that might be her time limit for a lil while. 
When I go to parks & train I change things up... Train something then play go back to training then back to play. 
If you are only sitting there allowing her to go out then come back its all your doing she might be getting bored. So try changing up a bit,bring a toy she likes like a ball or rope to play tug 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Like said above. You've gotten her to walk on a lead, but now you've added the distraction of the park and all it's happenings. It's sort of a progression. Do things in a simple environment, then a more difficult. I would say it's normal to experience a setback or two when there's things besides you to demand her attention. It sounds to me like you're on a good path, so I'd say just keep plugging away at it.


----------



## Annabelle (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok will do I'm trying my best and she is a awesome dog back soon


----------

